# MK5 Daytime running lights?



## Mr. Pinkpants (Aug 30, 2004)

This may be a stupid question, but I just got a 2007 Gti and it doesnt seem to have daytime running lights. The bulbs next to the HID's look like they are real, but do not turn on. Is this the way that it is supposed to be?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Technically, you should have DRLs, which, during operation are your HID low beams.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: MK5 Daytime running lights? (Mr. Pinkpants)*

Mk-5s have the DRLs turned off (or in your case turned on) by using Vagcom. Most people would rather that they be off, and then they install a Euro switch so that they can just turn on the parking lights. (DRLs of the '80s) They were probably never activated on your car.


----------



## NickinGeorge (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: MK5 Daytime running lights? (Mr. Pinkpants)*

The HID's are supposed to be on low beam when the headlights are switched off, serving as your daytime running lights.
The lights next to the HID's are passing lights - you flash them by pulling back on your high-beam stalk. They only come on when your headlights are switched off. 
I want to re-wire my passing lights as extra high beams but VW will not tell me how to do so. Does anyone know how to do this safety (without screwing up some other electrical system)?


----------



## Pops R32 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: MK5 Daytime running lights? (77kafer)*

did read your comment on these drls,I just picked up my new r32 and have been trying to figure this out for part of the day today reading the book looking at this and that which its mind boggling as to the book says they should be on . Are you saying they should be off or on ?? Can you give me your thoughts ? Honestly I would like them on 
Thanks


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: MK5 Daytime running lights? (Pops R32)*

Myself, I have a mk3 and a mk4. I am not familiar with what the light configuration is on the mk5, I do know that the daytime running light is deactivated by using the vagcom connected to the obd port. I would imagine that in your case, somewhere along the line your drls were deactivated.


----------



## NickinGeorge (Sep 22, 2007)

In my GIT MK5, the daylight running lights (with light switch off) are exactly the same as the low beams (with the light switch on).


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

*Re: MK5 Daytime running lights? (NickinGeorge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickinGeorge* »_The HID's are supposed to be on low beam when the headlights are switched off, serving as your daytime running lights.
The lights next to the HID's are passing lights - you flash them by pulling back on your high-beam stalk. They only come on when your headlights are switched off. 
I want to re-wire my passing lights as extra high beams but VW will not tell me how to do so. Does anyone know how to do this safety (without screwing up some other electrical system)?

To the OP--- Your DRLs were not activated during your cars PDI(pre delivery inspection) since all VW's are shipped with them off and they are REQUIRED to be activated during PDI. Yours were missed somehow. Cool for you. But if you want them on, stop in at your dealer, tell them you wish to have them activated and they should be able to do it very quickly. 
About the inside lights or "flash to pass" lights. You CAN activate them using VagCom. Search the MKV boards. I have a couple guys running them. You have to change the MFI to some other language or something and then have the KPH converted back to MPH. There is a write up somewhere. On GLI's I know it gives you FULL HIDs, inside lights AND fogs on high beams!


----------

